

Heroku launches SQL database as a service - bbr
http://gigaom.com/cloud/heroku-launches-sql-database-as-a-service/

======
rdoherty
Link to Heroku's blog post announcement:
[http://postgres.heroku.com/blog/past/2011/11/21/announcing_h...](http://postgres.heroku.com/blog/past/2011/11/21/announcing_heroku_postgres/)

